# Cascade Hop Rhizomes In Qld



## jimmyjack (30/7/05)

Does anyone know where I can get Cascade Hop rhizomes in Brisbane? Or by mail order?



:huh:


----------



## Jino (30/7/05)

I don't know about anywhere in Brisbane but the only place i could get them this late in Australia is Goliath Brewing via mail order.

http://www.brewgoliath.com.au/catalog/inde...d05e81289048591


----------

